# Inquistion after Blood Angels? evidence is pointing that way...



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

and what is my evidence?

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat1020040&rootCatGameStyle=

notice anything? or should I say lack of something? The same thing happens if you go to the Daemon Hunters Codex. This says one of two things is about to happen, Their about to get a new Codex, or their just discontinuing them.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

so....just cause the witch hunters codex is not there you think "update!"?

if that is your evidence, why do they usually leave everything available til just a week or two before the new stuff is coming?

i think they just stopped making the old dexes cause NO ONE BUYS THEM ANYMORE! no sense printing anymore. my local store just got 1 witch hunter dex from GW and were told they were now sold out at the warehouse and no more being printed.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

well I did say their going to get a new Codex, OR going to be discontinued... just being optimistic.

and what better way to boost sells then updating.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

they're updating, I totally believe that and ofcourse the Imperium gets love before the Xenos


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Da Joka said:


> and what is my evidence?
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat1020040&rootCatGameStyle=
> 
> notice anything? or should I say lack of something? The same thing happens if you go to the Daemon Hunters Codex. This says one of two things is about to happen, Their about to get a new Codex, or their just discontinuing them.


I pointed this out a while ago with the same reasoning, and I'm thinking it is the first one


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

This is rather old news, werent the codicies removed in December or even earlier?

Da Joka, you might want to take a look at the DH WH rumours compilation at the top as well.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I'd be worried folks. BOLS got a copy of the new Battle Missions book and there were missions for all the armies _except_ the WH and DH. This may be to allow their conglomeration into a C: Inquisition or for their discontinuation.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Underground Heretic said:


> I'd be worried folks. BOLS got a copy of the new Battle Missions book and there were missions for all the armies _except_ the WH and DH. This may be to allow their conglomeration into a C: Inquisition or for their discontinuation.


Nah, I reckon this is the final nail in the coffin tbh, Its a solid piece of evidence that they _are_ going to be discontinued now....:cray:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

don't lose faith everyone!!

Maybe they are combining the 2 codexes or releasing this seperate codex sisters of battle and codex grey knights I have heard about.

Firstly what would be the point of introducing missions for an army that will be reimaged within the next year?-none! because many people would complain about being messed around.

and secondly the grey knights and sisters are too integral into the 40K fluff to be ruled out completely. they are popularly liked and the backlash would be bigger. This is NOT the squats people remember. They are more liked!!

As a side point surely we shouldn't be chatting idly about the downfall of the inquisition. They still exist and they can still be cleansing us!!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I wrote an email to GW today and received this answer



Games Workshop said:


> We have removed a number of the Sisters of Battle models as there will
> be a new Iquisitorial book coming out at some point in the future and we
> need make sure that we remove some items well in advance in order to
> satisfy our customers who won't want to buy existing models if new one's
> ...


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Noobody expects the spanish inquisition!


----------



## TheGrunt (Feb 5, 2010)

Our 3 main weapons are...


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I wrote an email to GW today and received this answer


Ooh hoo, i hope very much this is true, sorely need a new book - not cause the current ones are rubbish (i happen to quite like how they play) just that everyone seems to hate current -I- in 5th ed.. :/

Just hope the wait isnt too long.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Concise, non evasive and clear response directly from GW... 
I think I'm not the only one who is pleasantly suprised by that.

What's interesting is that they still have the picture of the witchhunter book on that section of the webpage. If you click "add to Cart" then look at the checkout it says it's no longer available (obviously a little updating needed on the website).

I'm interested by the possibility of plastic SOB's. They were always an army I loved the idea of but refused to get into because of the plastic models. I wonder how many other people felt the same, will they a be a big hit if they go plastic?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Possibly i would start a GK army if they were in plastic-Best marine chapter in existence and the only one I would like to collect!


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyway! 

I'd love to get plastic inq, plastic storm troopers and plastic SOB's, will be awesome!


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I wrote an email to GW today and received this answer


that is some of the best news ive seen thanks you just made my day


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not sure Grey Knights need to be plastic, you need so few of them... Also a conversion sprue (like they ahve for Dark Angels) would allow you to use regular SM. If they put enough options in the regular battle sister set, you'd only need a base battle sister set and a seraphim set, and could spend the rest of the model release budget on other things (a new exorcist, plastic storm troopers (though probably most people just use cadians at the moment), unique characters). A multi part assassin kit like some of the other independent character kits would be great if, as rumor has it, assassins are no longer going to be bound to the 4 temples.

While I would certainly love new minis (and would spend a small fortune on them, just in case GW is listening) I'm most interested in some rules updates - fix the wierd prerequisites and the inquisitor retinue system. Something a bit more like the IG command squad: several veteran guardsman types and the abiltiy to take expensive specialists like the IG regimental advisors (more powerful than current retinue members but costing more):

Chiurgeon - entire squad gets feel no pain (an IG medic is 30 points for this power)
Sage - entire squad gets favored enemy
Gun Servitor - the model can move and fire a heavy weapon
Untouchable - psychic powers targetting the unit have a chance of being negated
Astropath (as IG)


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

NOONE EXPECTS THE SPANISH INQUISITION


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

MadCowCrazy those are awesome! There are some friggin' creative people out there


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't understand why Inquisition players are so excited over that email. It just basically says that at some unspecified point in time you guys will be getting a Codex. It could very easily be a year from now or more. Or is it that you're just excited to be getting mentioned at all? :-/


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I think for them it's the latter, better to know one day, some day your army will be revisited by the GW gods versus that dreaded fear they could be going the way of the Squat


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> I don't understand why Inquisition players are so excited over that email. It just basically says that at some unspecified point in time you guys will be getting a Codex. It could very easily be a year from now or more. Or is it that you're just excited to be getting mentioned at all? :-/


its more the fact the email confirmed the codex will be coming out at some point


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

It also makes me wonder because since new codexes come out with new stuff what could they add to the GK or SoB?


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

better assassins, more flamethrowers, less angled towards fighting specific opponents and more


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> It also makes me wonder because since new codexes come out with new stuff what could they add to the GK or SoB?


Grey Knights are getting Chaplains and Apothecaries from what I've heard. That leads one to believe that they'll get access to more of the things that a conventional Chapter has while still maintaining their "Super Marine" character. I wouldn't be surprised to see the Inquisitorial Razorback from Imperial Armor VII make it into the Grey Knights army and I'd be shocked if they didn't get access to the Grey Knight Land Raider Redeemer.

As for the Sisters, I'm not so sure. Hopefully something other than the Exorcist that can deal with vehicles from afar.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

*I* expected the spanish inquisition, but *Nooooo*. No one beleived me. 

Ok, one moment of calm then...

*FUCKYEAH!!!* 

I just went and posted a theory about this in the battle missions thread, and If I remember correctly, this sight has failed but once to predict the comeing codex so I have high hopes at this point. Just so long as they dont kill the alies system, I frigging love it to death.

However, I need to come to the groudn and say, if this is true, we will have since the advent of 5th edition:

Space marines
IG (imperials!)
More space marines (SW)
Nids
Even MOAR! Space marines (Blood angels)
Inquisition (moar imperials!)

So on that basis, I hope they do somthing in-between the BA and inquisition.

EDIT: Big fat grain of salt mind you.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> I don't understand why Inquisition players are so excited over that email. It just basically says that at some unspecified point in time you guys will be getting a Codex. It could very easily be a year from now or more. Or is it that you're just excited to be getting mentioned at all? :-/


How do you think the Dark Eldar or Necron people feel, or even people waiting for Xeno Hunters. Im sure if someone called or emailed GW about those armies and the reply they´d get would pretty much be a confirmation of a new codex at some point in the future they would be jumping for joy.

On another note, since the WH and DH codicies went missing in december and people have said you can expect a new codex 6months or so after this could mean a new codex in May.

From what I have heard there will be 2 codicies in May, if they are actually real codicies or if they are for fantasy noone really knows (or even if 2 books in the same month is true). However, it would make sence for GW to launch both a GK and SoB codex in the same month since they arnt that huge sales wise (afaik). Then again it seems they have all been mashed into a single codex.

When we see a new book only GW knows, but knowing we might be getting one sooner rather than later is a huge boost to morale. It will be interesting to see if 2 books in may is true or not, we should be finding out whats up within a week or two. My personal guess however is something for fantasy, but if they did 2 books in the same month one would have to be so small it wouldnt justify a whole months worth of sales, which would be the reason for 2 books in the same month.
It could be pretty much anything, if its even true we dont know yet. As soon as stores start getting their black boxes for may we should be finding out more. Until then all we can do is believe in the Emperor...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I still don't get why people are waiting out for the Ordo Xenos. It's just Inquisitors, Deathwatch, Assassins, storm troopers and vehicles. 

They have rules for Deathwatch, so you can use either =][= Codex with Inducted Guard (or no Inductions) and field them.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

and the potential possibility of alien weapons or alies


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Kale Hellas said:


> and the potential possibility of alien weapons or alies


The Ordo Xenos is trained to kill all aliens, only radicals would use them (and the only radical option in the current =][= is Deamonhosts)


----------



## wickedchild (Jan 12, 2010)

Col. Schafer said:


> *I* expected the spanish inquisition, but *Nooooo*. No one beleived me.
> 
> Ok, one moment of calm then...
> 
> ...


Weren't there some talks about the mighty Black Templars codex ? :gimmefive:


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> The Ordo Xenos is trained to kill all aliens, only radicals would use them (and the only radical option in the current =][= is Deamonhosts)


i know that they are trained to kill xenos but if you found a rail rifle lying on the ground even inquisitors aren't stupid enough to put a grenade on it and run off yelling for the emperor


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

They would since its very presence practically means heresy.

Anyway-moving on I do not like the idea of inquisition being next since they are loyalist and enough loyalist books are out already-please can we get on with the dark eldar, necrons, eldar or even tau please!!


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

wickedchild said:


> Weren't there some talks about the mighty Black Templars codex ? :gimmefive:


So... Even *MOAR!!!* Spece mehreens!



Stephen_Newman said:


> They would since its very presence practically means heresy.
> 
> Anyway-moving on I do not like the idea of inquisition being next since they are loyalist and enough loyalist books are out already-please can we get on with the dark eldar, necrons, eldar or even tau please!!


Seconded.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

As a general modicum to me the only power armoured marines of any type that are acceptable are the Thousand Sons and the GK.

The rest can book an appointment with my reaper launcher if they so desire...

Moving swiftly on my local store are also in the phase of getting rid of excess inquisition stuff. However more hopefully I also see the stock of dark eldar and necrons are slowly falling...


----------



## Sutty74 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmm, I've just got into DH and have put together a GK list at 1500pts. I bought most of it off eBay from a current GW employee so I'm not sure if that says anything or not. Maybe he/she was getting rid of the old stuff in order to make funds for new stuff coming out soon? Looks like he'd put together the list and bought the stuff, undercoated it then decided to sell. Could be totally innocent but seems a little odd. Oh well, I've got the stuff now and love the GK's!:biggrin:

I looked on the site to purchase a WH codex and noticed also that both codexes were missing from there and I must admit that my first thought was naturally to think "F**K YEAH! They must be bringing out a cedexes!" :good:

I just hope the models I've purchased will still fit with any of the new stuff (should there be any) so I'm not wasting time painting them. I'm hoping there won't be a drastic change to the models as there was with Necrons. :cray:

Again, this is all if our instincts are to be believed.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> NOONE EXPECTS THE SPANISH INQUISITION


Lmao have some rep


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> I don't understand why Inquisition players are so excited over that email. It just basically says that at some unspecified point in time you guys will be getting a Codex. It could very easily be a year from now or more. Or is it that you're just excited to be getting mentioned at all? :-/


Considering there was nothing even in the main rulebook of course we are happy to get any mention at all. 

For the last 7 years we haven't gotten squat.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

After the Inquistion I would hope Nercons and Dark Eldar would follow as they are the 3 armies that need new codex the most imo


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Arcane said:


> Considering there was nothing even in the main rulebook of course we are happy to get any mention at all.
> 
> For the last 7 years we haven't gotten squat.


And speaking of squats, it's not like GW has never discontinued a line before...I'm sure many DE/Necron/Inquisition players have wondered what kind of space marine will occupy their slot on the product lineup.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

If Gw will try to make a successfull attempt to increase sales, and they will. they will be putting both codexes into a single codex so they save money makeing only a single book for both series


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

Quite the opposite, I am afraid. 

If GW wishes to increase sales of GK and SOB, they will market them seperately and heavily, as forces unto themselves, and make them Cheesy, or at least appear so at first glance, just like they have been doing with every other codex in 5th.

Simply putting them in plastic will be impetus for old players to buy more, and if marketed correctly, IE "these guys pwn face and swallow units whole" etc etc like they did for nids, then they will sell to the noobs who buy the latest and greatest as well. 

Having the 10 troops box sell for less than $40 US will help as well, I know many players who would start a sisters army if it didn't cost them a grand.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope the Grey Knights are going to to stay metal if they make new codex, cuz I love painting metal miniatures, and the result is always great compared to my plastic Space Marines.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

fuck the metal stuff! make em plastic


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Doelago said:


> I hope the Grey Knights are going to to stay metal if they make new codex, cuz I love painting metal miniatures, and the result is always great compared to my plastic Space Marines.


I agree with both GK & SOB staying metal. I don't think the can get the detail of the GK in plastic, not with the relief carving on the armor, and think they'd have to dumb them down so much they'd just end up SM with stormbolters and books glued to them.

SOB probably could be done in plastic, I'd rather see some quality metal resculpts of them, like the new LotD. 

I'm probably an elitest a-hole but I think there's room in the range for "collectors" armies. High quality metal armies for those that appreciate good metal miniatures. Also armies that everyone, their brother, their 8yr olds and their dogs don't have. Just my opinion though.

And for those that say metal minis are "unconvertable", allot of us have been converting metal for years. For most conversions I'd rather be working with metal. Sure plastic make sticking a bunch of different stuff together easier but that's just kitbasing. I really don't mind most stuff being in plastic but characters, most HQs and armies that deserve a higher standard (GK & SOB) should remain metal.

Again just my opinions.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Keep the current minis for both armies in production but bring in plastic ones too, everyone's a winner :grin:. Or just get plastic ones because metal gives GW an excuse to charge 5x the price.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> I agree with both GK & SOB staying metal. I don't think the can get the detail of the GK in plastic, not with the relief carving on the armor, and think they'd have to dumb them down so much they'd just end up SM with stormbolters and books glued to them.


Thats just crazy talk, the level of detail in plastic surpassed the level that can be achieved in metal years ago, check out the level of detail on the dark elf cold ones or empire great swords as two recent examples. If anything the CAD GW use would allow them to produce GK plastics that metal could never match due to its restrictions for poses and model thickness, thats without even looking at the range of additional options you can simply add to a plastic sprue, like helmet/shoulder pad variants, full range of weapons and other simple items that add character to an army.

Plastic is the future, metal is dead


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> I'm probably an elitest a-hole


When it comes to GK I think I probably am, I'll be extremely bitter if they go over to plastic. I don't want to see GK miniatures in every army just counting as marines or some honour guard


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I like the idea of plastic for affordablity, but I also make enough money I can buy all metal armies without the worry of price. So I'm torn because metal does bring quite the detail, but plastic allows for those without said funds to be able to collect the army of their choice versus the army of their budget. 

I like the metal GK's ALOT. I remember when they first came out and everyone was drooling and with their expensive stat points it was pretty easy for someone to get a 1,000pt army for a decent price (I am using the word decent VERY loosely).

hmm plastics vs. metal, what should they choose?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Metal Grey Knights isn't so bad, as there are very few of them compared to every othe army. Sister of Battle should be definitely plastic, as there can be a lot more in an army.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Agreement with sisters being plastic but I could also see the grey knights being semi-plastic. The thousand sons minis for example have mostly plastic bodies with metal detailed acccessories. Everyone could be happy then


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

I sort of just like the plastic, easier to work with in general.

A new plastic sister army with GK's sounds like fun. Though I think It'd be hilarious if they disconnected the factions and lumped them into a grand imperium codex, with the guard and marines. You could then use the codex for things a phone book would normally be used for. Not that the SM code isn't that big by itself...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> fuck the metal stuff! make em plastic


Ditto! Plastic is even more detail now n days than the overprice metal.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> ...I'm probably an elitest a-hole but I think there's room in the range for "collectors" armies. High quality metal armies for those that appreciate good metal miniatures. Also armies that everyone, their brother, their 8yr olds and their dogs don't have. Just my opinion though...


I love metal models, they feel genuine when you lift them. Lifting my late 2nd ed Bjorn the Fell-Handed metal dread actually feels good. Lifting a plastic Dread feels like a joke 

Sadly plastic is the future, so I wouldnt be suprized if both the Ordos went plastic. They damn sure have to make those Grey Knights DAMN good looking though, or else....


About the "collectors army" I fully agree on it all. A bit part of why I have Emperors Children (with sonic weapons) instead of Berzerkers/Plague Marines as CSM army. I do however imagine that the "new" collectors army will be "pure resin FW armies". The Ellysian Drop Troopers are sweet, just imagine Resin Grey Knights:shok::biggrin:


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

The bad thing about metal GK and SoB is the fact that a core troop unit is expensive as all get-out to purchase, and since they're the most numerous in the force, they really should be customizable to offer variety, rather than have a handful of highly detailed minis. I agree, though, that the metal models should not just entirely vanish. They should still be available as blisters. The GK models especially were some of the best I think they've done.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That was in the day when GW actually were not just releasing something new every month but actually milked each new army for a couple of months before releasing the next.

I would like the main change to be to allow the GK a weapon that is AP3 or AP2 that also ignores invun saves and sisters to be given a weapon that allows them to take out AV14 well enough without meltaguns!! (Although this could happen with the excorcist releasing strength 9 missiles)


----------



## titan11 (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe GW will make both plastic and metal models just to make everyone happy? I mean they are out to make money so selling troops choices in plastic and metal to satisfy both sides sounds like good business strategy and they could make more money because they would get the best of both markets?


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

The benefit of plastic of for me is that I can customise them much more easily and I do not need a sculpting degree to get a reasonable conversion. I wish they had done all the last SW's release in plastic. After Space Hulk I cannot see any barrier to producing a finely detailed miniature in plastic.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

they need to be able to sell units as a whole in plastic so they can be cheap and you can have more units with actual upgrade options.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I really hope they will bring out a plastic SoB kit, preferably multi-part, so we can set them in whatever poses we want and such. While the current models are very beautiful, it's a shame that we have so limited numbers of poses and such, which make for every SoB unit looking very much the same. Considering I have around 100 girls already, I really would love to add some variation to my units and how they look.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll agree with that but imagine GK with all those poses.......

Doubt that is going to happen though.

Another question what exactly happens in the licensing room. I may have some new info depending on answers


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

dthwish09 said:


> they need to be able to sell units as a whole in plastic so they can be cheap and you can have more units with actual upgrade options.


Point taken but there is a work around in my opinion. If we look at the recent SW's release they could have done HQ boxes similar in quantity to the WG Termies for £25 although I realise a little more scuplt work be required I would have quite happily paid circa £30 for either of the boxes below. 

HQ box 1
Logan
Ulrik
Njal
Arjac

HQ box 2
Ragnar
2x Fenrisian Wolves
Canis
Lukas

Personally I would have lapped up a product like this although I am aware that others may point out a down side. I do think GW could have released their SW product like this. I am also sure it could be used going forward. The other bonus to packs like this is the customisation options e.g. wrist mounted bolter of Logan, Njals staff, Ulriks Crozium, unique heads, Armour/weapon variations etc. 

There is mention in the rumours section that Thunderwolf cavalry may be coming down the road (hopefully in plastic). I hope they do and maybe some other plastic goodies for the SW's. In some ways the SW's could have been the test ground for plastic product if GW had so wished.

I am sure their must be a solution for GW releasing more product in plastic. I would love to see an all plastic GK's/SOB release. It would be interesting to know why they persist in releasing some product in metal.


----------



## soots12 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey...so at my gw, we had a tournament previewing battle missions
and the store manager hinted to us that there is a possible inquisition book coming soon, because in battle missions, each army is given 3 mission to play from, ie orcs have a waggghhh, chaos have a unending war....but there were no inquisition...so there might be a chance that they could be coming soon


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

soots12 said:


> Hey...so at my gw, we had a tournament previewing battle missions
> and the store manager hinted to us that there is a possible inquisition book coming soon, because in battle missions, each army is given 3 mission to play from, ie orcs have a waggghhh, chaos have a unending war....but there were no inquisition...so there might be a chance that they could be coming soon


That really doesn't support it at all. Infact, the Battle Mission Book having nothing more supports them getting discontinued rather than an update. 

If something else comes out after BA then I think we will know if the nail has been put into the coffin on Inquisition. 

And you guys are crazy with your metal bs. Metal models suck, plain and simple. I have a WH army full of the crap and you can't mod it at all, what with them practicly hugging their guns. You want a SoB with Melta Gun? $9, for one stupid little model. Any other army, you just take your little $1 model, take the gun out of his hands and put on a plastic melta gun for cheap. You want a SoB with Heavy Bolter? $14 down the drain for a little model the size of my thumb. Freakin highway robbery. 

For a 3 man squad of Penitent engines it is $100. That's right, for the price of an entire battle force, you can have 3 of these steaming piles of awful. 

GW please kick me in the balls again.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

soots12 said:


> and the store manager hinted to us that there is a possible inquisition book coming soon, because in battle missions, each army is given 3 mission to play from, ie orcs have a waggghhh, chaos have a unending war....but there were no inquisition...so there might be a chance that they could be coming soon


There is a reason that no inquisition forces were included in battle missions and it's not due to inquisition being squatted



Arcane said:


> If something else comes out after BA then I think we will know if the nail has been put into the coffin on Inquisition.


wow, that's just a teensy weensy bit over-dramatic isn't it?.
Especially seeing as there are no nails anyway..............


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Even though he's being dramatic, he's also mostly right. We have been kicked by GW time and again. Saying GW is going to please us =I= players is starting to look like Stockholm syndrome.

Right now, =I= players have NO reason to be happy with GW. At all. We've been ignored time and again in the supplement. Heck, we're not even really part of the 5th ed. Rulebook. Will that change in the future? I can't say. But right now any anger towards GW is completely justified. When I started WH40k and bought a full WH army 6-7 years ago, I could reasonnably expect that my investment would be worth just as much as my friend's who started a Nids army. This is all about a game but if it was a car company that had stopped making backup parts for a certain model there probably would be lawsuits and outarge.

Phil


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I couldn't agree more, but so long as they actually get a new Codex, in whatever form, I'll be happy.

On the Metal/Plastic issue, it comes down to personal preference so I see no point in arguing what's best really. Me, I have 50 GK and 30 GKT and IF they do make Plastics that are as detailed as the metal ones, and poseable to boot, I'll be selling the whole lot to get them...period.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

The part of the hobby I was looking forwards too the most was conversion work. I went to the local club and the owner showed me his looted orc batallion with all the funny grots everywhere and all the cool and gritty conversion work done to them.

I allso saw some other players armies, like the IG chaos army which was really cool.

I was told to try Black Reach because it was a really good investment so I did, I got out some models, built them and painted a bit on some. I then decided to just get a whole WH army. The local story had pretty much nothing so I had to order from GW. I bought for about 400€ and when I got it all I was so happy. I opened up the boxes and was a bit surprised to see so much metal but I thought itd be no problem at all. Just a bit of cutting and gluing and I could make some awsome conversions.
Only problem is that every model I cut something from is pretty much ruined. If I want to make a new pose I have to cut up 4-5 models to make 1 sister best models to cut up are Seraphim because their legs are spread out and you can get a full torso as well, then just take the arms from a fiew sister superiors and you are good to go. Only problem is you just spent 20$ on 1 battle sister with a custom pose....

Plastic sisters ftw and soon I hope!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> There is a reason that no inquisition forces were included in battle missions and it's not due to inquisition being squatted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not considering if someone really wanted to be an asshole they could argue RAW Witch-Daemonhunter armies aren't even in the game anymore, and thus cannot be used since they are not armies in the 5th edition rule book.

MadcowCrazy is dead on about the modeling. Trying Conversions with SoB is neigh impossible right now, unless you want to spend a fortune on each model and risk butchering them completely.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I really hope that at there'll be plastic models for the more useful units, I've always wanted to build a Word Bearer Sister army.  And if I could have GKs to roll with them then my CSM won't be as useless as they will be after the new Inquisition Codex comes out.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Arcane said:


> And you guys are crazy with your metal bs. Metal models suck, plain and simple. I have a WH army full of the crap and you can't mod it at all, what with them practicly hugging their guns...





MadCowCrazy said:


> ...Just a bit of cutting and gluing and I could make some awsome conversions.
> Only problem is that every model I cut something from is pretty much ruined. If I want to make a new pose I have to cut up 4-5 models to make 1 sister best models to cut up are Seraphim because their legs are spread out and you can get a full torso as well, then just take the arms from a fiew sister superiors and you are good to go. Only problem is you just spent 20$ on 1 battle sister with a custom pose....


Soooooo....
Im a bit tired of folks saying "it cant be done" since Im very well aware that it can. How do you think people did 10+ years ago? Whined their conversions together? Lets have some proof.


























...well...?

(no its not mine, but Ive seen it IRL)

Metal models _can_ be converted, it does however require more planning, practising and experience from the converter:wink:


----------



## arachnid (Nov 17, 2008)

GK's would probably just be done as upgrade sprues.
one for sm termies and one for sm tacticals.


Plastic SoB's, very much doable.
One box for bodies and a command sprue (as the csm box).
Probably a separate "havoc" box set with one of each heavy weapon in.


A plastic Inquisitor box complete with enough stuff to put together all the henchmen would be awesome.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Im not saying it cant be done, Im saying its impractical, expensive and the results wont be that diverse. The models above are not really converted, they are but not extensively.

I see 3 conversion jobs done to the army.

1. In all 3 pics you can find this seraphim model. The only change to it is the reposing of the feet and cutting of arms to change arms.









2. Heavy weapons sisters are made from these 2 models. The weapon does not come attatched to the model so it is really easy to replace. You can take pretty much any weapon and make it work.
















3. Custom backpacks

The pictures you posted do not show conversions at its finest, they are just slight alterations because metal is so hard to work with. I dont see cutting off a head, leg or arm and replacing it with whatever as hard conversions. Anyone can do it, even with metal models because all you need to do is cut. The problem is, like shown in your pictures, that the models will all look alike. Not exactly alike but the same posed body with different weapons and arms is still the same pose.

Each one of those heavy weapons sisters cost 13.25$ just for the base model, each one of those Seraphim cost 12$ for the base model.
As I dont know if all pictures show the same models over again Im just going to add up the middle pic for heavy weapons sisters. There are 9 which equals 119.25$. Im sure I see more in the top pic but its hard to tell.
I use bottom pic for Seraphim, I see 5 of the model I posted and thats 60$.
So we have 14 models costing 179.25$, Im sure the army those pics are from cost allot more but Im just using these as a refference because they were the easiest to see.

You can get a whole Space Marine Megaforce for 175$. We arnt even talking about conversions yet, just the base costs of the models.

The problem with the pics you posted is that the army isnt dynamic, its very static in that most models look similar. The purpose of conversions is to make something unique but this is extremly hard to do with metal models and the pics you posted are a good example of the extent of conversions that can easily be done to metal models. The problem is the models will still look alike, when I make conversions I dont want people to be able to tell right away what models I used. Id prefer to keep them thinking, oh he used the legs from that, the arms from that, the torso from that and the head from that.
I dont want them to be like ; oh he used that model and added some new arms or legs to it.

The difference between the two? The difference is you can easily tell the difference.

This however is my opinion, I see conversions as a way of expressing your characters in what they do and believe in. You can cut off a hand and glue in your tyranid spike and be happy with it but thats not enough for me. When I do conversions I want it to border on being new sculpts completly. I had plans to make a 10sister squad on one knee aiming their bolter with 10sisters behind them doing the same, basically a firing line but when I started looking at what I would have to do I soon gave up because of costs.
I asked about for recasting the parts I needed so I wouldnt have to cut up 5 models to make one but that goes into the copyright infringement section. All in all? I gave up until I can get some plastic sisters. Ive been looking around to have someone sculpt me a posable sister of battle but then it goes into a non GW model. I want to be able to grind my models to events and tournaments and be proud of what I have accomplished but playing 20-40$ if not more for every single battle sister is not an option for me. Not when I could buy a plastic box of IG, SM or whatever and do the exact same conversion work that I intend to do for 40$ and get an entire squad.

If you took any offense to my post Im sorry, but this is the way I see conversions.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Im not saying it cant be done


shoving your knackers in a jarful of hyperactive scorpions can also be done, quite frankly I fancy neither.

From what I can gather it sounds like models are being worked on and the codex is planned out but unfinished,
This leads me to suspect we're looking at late this year or most likely very early next for SOB


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

One thing strikes me about all this is that even if GW produce a new codex we are not guaranteed a vast range of plastics to replace your troops, any eldar player will tell you that, only one troop type was turned into plastic at the last eldar update and that was mostly plastic already(dire avenger), the rest of the aspect warriors remained metal.

WH are a poor selling army, no getting away from that, they simply dont have the appeal of space marines and are never going to compete with secondary armies such as orks,nids and guard no matter what models are released. Dont forget the army was created when metal prices were not an issue and plastics were considered a poor substitute for metal and they have been left for so long because ultimately there isnt alot of money in the range. But because they are coming after a very large and long awaited space marine chapter release GW will not be too out of pocket.Plus with the advent of CAD and rapid prototypes plastics can be knocked out faster and cheaper than say 5 years ago. My main worry with the WH model should they be produced in plastic is that they dont reengineer the look of them, the metals are designed in a way that is restricted by the molding process, so everything happens from left to right along one plain, which means they have alot of thick ass robes filling in spaces, i think they will need to redesign the look if they want the models to have the modular feel of space marines,orks and guard, so with a bit of luck they will have given the job to jes goodwin


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> One thing strikes me about all this is that even if GW produce a new codex we are not guaranteed a vast range of plastics to replace your troops


I suspect we'll see the general battle sisters themselves going over to plastic and perhaps another, but yes I also doubt they will put the bulk over into plastic



bitsandkits said:


> i think they will need to redesign the look if they want the models to have the modular feel of space marines,orks and guard, so with a bit of luck they will have given the job to jes goodwin


If only they could hurry up with that cloning technology :biggrin:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

arachnid said:


> GK's would probably just be done as upgrade sprues.
> one for sm termies and one for sm tacticals.


Grey Knights are fancy and unique enough to warrant their own set.



Bindi Baji said:


> I suspect we'll see the general battle sisters themselves going over to plastic and perhaps another, but yes I also doubt they will put the bulk over into plastic


That makes sense, having Battle Sister troops as plastic would make the army much more individual and cheaper straight away and it's only one kit


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> shoving your knackers in a jarful of hyperactive scorpions can also be done, quite frankly I fancy neither.


QFT

I will concede that it can be done, but look at the shear numbers. If you are playing a troop heavy SoB list you could expect to possibly have 100 models on the table, 100% of which are metal. Your really going to convert all of them?

Not to mention, ruining a single Blackreach SM while trying to put a different gun on him is no big deal. Ruining a $12 battle sister just so I can have a melta gun? I can eat for an entire day on $12. 

Btw, can someone point me to a good tutorial on cutting pewter, like guns from a sister? :biggrin:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> One thing strikes me about all this is that even if GW produce a new codex we are not guaranteed a vast range of plastics to replace your troops


Well, how much work do they really have to do? They allready make the helm in plastic with the Immolator kit, every weapon sisters can use can be found in plastic versions in sm/ig kits. All in all we just need new sister models in plastic and a fiew heads to go around. Yeah I know its not that simple but overall if we can just get plastic sisters it would be really easy to just convert them into seraphim, celestians and retributors.

GK and SoB really do need a battleforce though, afaik they are the only armies that dont have one. I guess the main reason atm is because they are all metal and the range isnt that big, atleast not for GK.

So if GW made a battleforce box for GK and SoB what would you guys expect to see in them?

For SoB I could very well imagine:
10 Battle Sisters
5 Seraphim
5 Celestian
5 Dominion
1 Repressor

Im just using the SM battleforce template since sisters are kinda similar.
Atm there is no difference between Celestians and Dominion squads except celestians wear helmets. When they make Battleforces I think they try to make it so its a desirable kit, that you can buy say 3 kits and youre pretty much done on troops and transports.

For GK I dont really know since they dont have much atm:
10 PAGK
5 Terminators
1 Land Raider?

They really need to add some new stuff to the GK range, there really isnt much at all you could put in a battleforce atm.

If they would remake sisters, repentia, arco, penitent and exorcist into plastic I would be happy. That would basically be the entire range redone.

Noticed chaos Daemons dont have a battleforce either, but I guess they would have to make 4 ones representing each chaos god or something.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Chaos Daemons had the Spear Head Set when they first came out. More than Inquesition ever had.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Plastic sisters would give us all more plastic models to convert from. Consider the possibilities:- 
Female guard captains and commisars in carapace.
Female stormtroopers with special weapons.
Female stormtrooper hw teams in carapace armour.
Female servitors
Inquisitorial henchmen
Asassins
Priests
Sanctioned Psykers

One kit and I would end up buying enough to add everything I listed above to my traitor guard.

Not to mention the conversions and additions that could Easily be achieved for the actual witchunters with the addition of a boxed set of plastic sisters and a superior.

Yes, conversions in metal can be done. I have attempted a few, with much less chance of success and greatly reduced complexity. Mainly head and arm/weapon swaps. I find the finished product when i convert with plastic to be far better. But that is just me.


----------



## LostIsland (May 7, 2009)

Just ordered a couple of GK blisters from GWAus (Justicar and Psycannon PAGK to finish off my new killteam) and they were discounted by 10%. Is this inline with a current promotion that GW is doing? or are they just trying to get the last of the models out of their warehouse....


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Plastic Sisters means easy slaves/CSM for my Slannesh Warband. Hope its true.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

LostIsland said:


> Just ordered a couple of GK blisters from GWAus (Justicar and Psycannon PAGK to finish off my new killteam) and they were discounted by 10%. Is this inline with a current promotion that GW is doing? or are they just trying to get the last of the models out of their warehouse....


Ive tried to order these 2 blisters from the Oz site but I get an increase of 10.9% when I try. Could someone else confirm this for me? I dont think its showing me the right prices because I line in Finland and not in Oz.


----------



## BHound1981 (Feb 25, 2010)

I like how the new Battle Missions book has no entries for Witch Hunters or Daemonhunters, but on the back cover there is an picture of Sisters of Battle doing their thing.... GW FTW.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

BHound1981 said:


> I like how the new Battle Missions book has no entries for Witch Hunters or Daemonhunters, but on the back cover there is an picture of Sisters of Battle doing their thing.... GW FTW.


Look attentively!!!!! :shok:

GW has a habit of "hiding stuff in plain sight"...

Anything new??? 

Phil


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

They have not forgotten the GK either. One of the daemon missions shows a bunch of daemons with a soul grinder duking it out with some GK termies and some PAGK in the background


----------



## Partyboy (Feb 26, 2010)

The guy I talked to said they are definitely keeping them around. Both the DH and the WH, but he didn't say whether or not a codex was going to be released.
As for new stuff, anything anyone is hoping for in particular?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

A weapon for grey knights that is at least AP3 and able to ignore invun saves. Some sort of heavy psycannon


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Plastic Grey Knights? They're just gonna be converted straight into my Thousand Son warband. (Welcome to Chaos...he he he...)

Re-doing the Codex would be awesome, as I played a Daemonhunter player the other day in a four-way game, where me *Chaos* and his Grey Knights agreed to kill the Space Wolves and Imperial Guard first. Wow.

We destroyed them, paritally because everyone was scared of coming in range of the Lash of Submission and my Plasma Cannons (gotta love that combo) and the Grey Knights killing anything they shot at and some sort of Veil Power thatn works like Night Fighting meaning nothing could shoot them.


If Grey Knights are this good now, Tzeentch help us when they get better...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Partyboy said:


> As for new stuff, anything anyone is hoping for in particular?


From Codex Witch Hunters :
Revert back to Codex Sisters of Battle
Plastic Canoness
Plastic Battle Sisters
Plastic Sister Repentia with Mistress
Plastic Arco-flagellants
Plastic Seraphim
Plastic Dominion and Celestian squads
Plastic Retributor squad
Plastic Exorcists weapon
Plastic Penitent Engine

Additions:
Plastic Repressor kit as dedicated transport
New Elite choice, maybe HH era Terminator suits with 2+ armour save and no inv save
New Troop choice
Represent the other Orders of the Ecclesiarchy, Ordo Hospitaller, Famulous and Dialogous. Something like Canoness retinue where a Sister Hospitaller gives Feel No Pain to the squad similar to medpack in IG command squads.
Sister Dialogous can make all weapons in squad twin linked, have 2 and you get +1BS (this would be similar to what Inquisitors can get right now) to entire squad instead of just the HQ.
Sister Famulous would allow you to join any other SoB squad except seraphim, repentia and arco-flagellants with your retinue and HQ.
Or you could opt to buy 5-9 Celestians to join your HQ in addition to your special retinue.
You could also make them similar to Priests, a 0-5 choice where you can add them to the different squads. You can chose in whatever combination you can think of Priests, Hospitallers, Famulous or Dialogous but only a max of 5 in total, not 5 of each.

Rules updates:
Reworked Faith System to something like IG orders
Sister Repentia : Mistress is Faithful allowing the use of AoF.
Sister Repentia : Feel No Pain when Mistress dies in addition to old rules.
Arco-Flagellants : Feel No Pain when Injectors activated, allowed FnP roll on movement and attack rolls of 6.
Penitent Engine : Reworked into either monstrous creature with fleet or a walker that ignores all pen rolls except 5 and 6, or remove open topped and give it FA12. Remove the forced to shoot if in range as this can mean you wont be able to assault units you would have been able to if you ran instead of shooting. Right now you HAVE TO shoot if able to do so.
It really needs help, Ive never been able to get it into close combat and actually strike back.
Immolator : Moved to Fast attack. Option to take Inferno cannon, make twin-linked heavy flamer a twin heavy flamer like in 2ed or a twin-linked twin heavy flamer (2 flame templates glued side by side like in 2ed).
Exorcist : Change exorcist missile to 2D3 to make it a bit more reliable allowing it to shoot 2-6 shots instead of 1-6. Allow for a troop killing missile, like a Frag Exorcist Missile 1D3 Blast weapon that ignores cover to fit fire nature of army.

This is all I can think of atm that Im hoping for but how much of this will actually happen only GW can tell. If it was me writing the SoB codex I would add pretty much everything Ive written in here, do some extensive balance tweaking and remake the entire range into plastic.


----------



## stewartjohn (Mar 10, 2009)

Can't see hq and elites as being plastic my self


----------



## Partyboy (Feb 26, 2010)

GW will probably at least give us plastic sisters, unless they really hate us. The question is what else do you think they'll be willing. They just redid the Canoness too, so they probably will just leave her well enough alone. I'm just hoping for plastic seraphim and retributors as well as basic sisters.
That's a good idea about the Exorcist too. I'm also hoping that they give us something other than melta guns for cracking open AV 14 stuff. Land Raiders and walls of Leman Russes still turn my hair grey.


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Wish/Hope

Celestians able to use Incinerators
Repentia have furious charge and feel no pain instead of a conventional armor save
Plastic SoB squad with sufficient optional weapons to allow Dominion/Retributor squads (or alternately a sprue of heavy and special weapons with arms)
Plastic Seraphim (maybe they'll tip over a little less)
Rework Inquisitors to be more like SM HQ: Inquisitor is equivalent to a captain, IL to a chapter master, and either MAY take a retinue.
Retinues more like IG command squads: a few veterans plus some specialists equivalent to regimental advisors
Ability to take Penitent Engines and Acro Flagellants without having a priest
Repressor as dedicated transport
Canoness with Celestian Retinue able to take a Land Raider Redeemer as a DT
PE's a little more durable
Holy Prometheum makes an immolator's TL Heavy Flamers ignore invulnerable saves
Exorcists that don't look like they have an organ on their back and aren't ludicrously top heavy.

and this is totally crazy talk, but:

An inquisitor kit like the Empire General, Empire Wizard, Terminator Captain etc. kits with all the options.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Repentia are just utter crap no matter how you cut it. 

They should be a troop choice and similar to Kroot but with 5 Str (from huge sword) and no shooting. They can't use Faith IMO because they are the faithless, the failed ones. Besides, SoB need another viable troop choice, since almost every other army has a cheap filler unit. 

Inquisitors are fine but need to be the same for both Ordos and need to be more viable for CC as well as shooting

Seraphim need some tweaking since right now they aren't quite as competitive as Assault squads. Especially after HnR gets the 5th ed nerf. 

For a shooty army, WH have a terrible lack of high strength long range weapons. They need lascannons or something, anything, other than the luck driven Exorcist to allow them to take out enemy vehicles.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Arcane said:


> They can't use Faith IMO because they are the faithless, the failed ones. Besides, SoB need another viable troop choice, since almost every other army has a cheap filler unit.


Regular battle sisters and sister superiors arnt faithful either, they need a Veteran Sister Superior to be able to use AoF. Afaik the Mistress is a veteran sister superior who has been charged with forcing the repentia to regain their honour for whatever crime or rules they have broken to force to become repentias.

So imo the mistress should be faithful and allow repentia to use acts of faith.
I think if you balanced it so that when the mistress dies the repentia gain feel no pain in addition to the current rules. This would force you to make a choice, do you want FnP or to use AoF?
Atm the only faiths you would want to use with repentia is +2S or Inv save.
Id say it would be balanced because would you want to waste a faith point to give your repentia inv saves or save them for your shooting sisters?
Then again if they redid it into something like IG orders then you would pretty much use Inv save AoF every single turn and then +2S once you got into CC.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh I see what you mean, yeah that makes sense. 

Still, I wouldn't use them since they will just get shot way too easily. Would many people use Banshees if they couldn't put them into a transport?

I still say, they are more fluffy as troop choices to finally give SoB a reasonable CC unit.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Think of it this way. They should stay elite (or whatever position they currently occupy) because it would seem slightly weird to say the least if you have more repentia than good sisters. This theory of a meatshield unit is ridiculous. The only armies with these are horde armies and I do not think that sisters could count as a horde army. I mean what is the sacrificial unit for marines (either flavour) or tau or necrons or even eldar?????


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Think of it this way. They should stay elite (or whatever position they currently occupy) because it would seem slightly weird to say the least if you have more repentia than good sisters. This theory of a meatshield unit is ridiculous. The only armies with these are horde armies and I do not think that sisters could count as a horde army. I mean what is the sacrificial unit for marines (either flavour) or tau or necrons or even eldar?????


KROOOOOT:laugh:

You have a good point though. IG are the "attrition war army" of the Imperium, neither the Inquisition nor SM should be designed to do the same:no:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Think of it this way. They should stay elite (or whatever position they currently occupy) because it would seem slightly weird to say the least if you have more repentia than good sisters. This theory of a meatshield unit is ridiculous. The only armies with these are horde armies and I do not think that sisters could count as a horde army. I mean what is the sacrificial unit for marines (either flavour) or tau or necrons or even eldar?????


Kidding me? Tau have Kroot. 

What else would you suggest for the second SoB troop choice? Priests en mass? Nakes SoB, or maybe transgendered Gray knights? Repentia need to be redeamed (Irony?) from being the crappiest unit in the army and having one of the coolest models, which almost almost makes you want to field them even though you would lose. 

Of course it makes sense to have more repentia than actual sisters, you think that everyone has what it takes to be the best of the best? It's way fluffier than just more Guardsmen and if I wanted IG in my army I would just run a guard army with SoB allies. Oh wait, I do, until they fix the dex.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, in 2ed sisters did have the Frateris Militia Band which is basically a mob of people a preacher has stirred into a frenzy. Exact same statline as IG conscripts but with Ld6 instead of conscript 5.

Then there were the WD Zealots which were basically the same thing, but for every 5 troops you could take 1 Evicerator so you could have 4 +1 for priest in each squad.

Personally I would love to see sniper sisters or something that could outflank.

But if they combine the WH with DH then we would have 3 troop choices already and that in itself is more than most armies get if I recall correctly.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> But if they combine the WH with DH then we would have 3 troop choices already and that in itself is more than most armies get if I recall correctly.


That depends. the SM lists have 2 Troops only, while both IG and Tyranids have 5-6 each (depending on how you count the Platoons). 
The trend seems to be a total of about 30 FO entry options, not counting SCs, in each 5th ed Codex which is great imho:biggrin:

I have yet to see a 5th ed Codex that Im disappointed with. I doubt that the =][= will be the first one, the dev team seem to be doing stuff right for 40k atm, lets hope this wave keeps a rollin' a long time:good:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Madcow, make some good points there. 

However, I think they should completely drop Inquisitional storm troopers since they are just 1 point less than SoB. 

Instead they should just open up BY AUTHORITY stuff for the Inquisitors and allow you to take more troop choices from Imperial guard like Vets and such. These can just be considered "Inquisitorial" guard. Right now having to take a whole platoon or two is just a pain the the arse. 

And they should just get rid of taking Space Marines as allies if you can't take SoB in the same force. What is the point?

Hey by the way you can make a space marine army and use exorcist tanks and have an Inquisitor as your HQ... yeah thanks but no thanks.


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Arcane said:


> Madcow, make some good points there.
> 
> However, I think they should completely drop Inquisitional storm troopers since they are just 1 point less than SoB.
> 
> ...


IST are currently 1 point less than sisters, but it is far from clear what IST and sisters will cost once 5E hits. IG Storm Troopers are 16 per model (thanks to the hot shot lasgun, deep strike and special ops rules). Will IST be inferior (they are currently most similar in points and function to IG Veterans with the bombardier doctrine) or equivalent wtih more inquisition-relevant special ops rules. And depending on what they do with faith and the various battle sister immunities/resistances, sisters may cease to be 11 points each also (I hope they cost more than IST at least - they're supposed to be more elite). Veteran players may know the answer to this: what did 4E (or was it 3E?) IG stormtroopers cost? If it was the same as IST, we may see some major changes to both IST and SoB.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I really dont like where GW are going, adding grenades and all sorts of gear to units and then jacking up the prices.

This imo reduces choice and makes a few tactics obsolete.

Id rather have barebone units I can customize than units that come packed and ready to go with lots of stuff I might not even need.

For instance Battle Sisters dont need frag or krak grenades, they suck in cc but I bet GW will give it to them anyways. Assassins on the other hand need them desperatly.
Im sure things will work out somehow.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

mahavira said:


> IST are currently 1 point less than sisters, but it is far from clear what IST and sisters will cost once 5E hits. IG Storm Troopers are 16 per model (thanks to the hot shot lasgun, deep strike and special ops rules). Will IST be inferior (they are currently most similar in points and function to IG Veterans with the bombardier doctrine) or equivalent wtih more inquisition-relevant special ops rules. And depending on what they do with faith and the various battle sister immunities/resistances, sisters may cease to be 11 points each also (I hope they cost more than IST at least - they're supposed to be more elite). Veteran players may know the answer to this: what did 4E (or was it 3E?) IG stormtroopers cost? If it was the same as IST, we may see some major changes to both IST and SoB.


IMO Sisters will probably be cheaper or right around where they are now. Their eliteness isn't from being equipped with fancy weapons and rules in a list that contains few, and depends primarily on long range bombardment like an IG ST, its from massed rending bolter fire, and the ability to take a hit, alongside a plentitude of flamers in a list that to this point has been a close up shooting army.

Remember most troops choices in 5th edition have either gone down in points, or added crazy rules and wargear, or both.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I will just be happy if they allow them to have pistols AND Bolters and turn tests of Faith into orders since right now, faith is extremely hit or miss. 

I like to run squads of 20 battle sisters so half the faith abilities are unusable by me. 

TBH, it doesn't matter what they do with the troops as long as Witch Hunters get a cheap filler unit that is fluffy. I personally think finally being able to run repentia would be really sweet. If they at least fix repentia and give us something else other than an angry mob, I will be happy.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

mahavira said:


> IST are currently 1 point less than sisters, but it is far from clear what IST and sisters will cost once 5E hits...


IST is the equivalent of IG Veterans w Grenadiers (4+ save), and those guys hit home at 100 blank, so unless there comes a huge change somehow in the way the unit works its quite reasonable to expect their costs to remain roughly the same. If they keep the 2 special, no heavy weapons thinking they will probably fall down a bit though...



MadCowCrazy said:


> I really dont like where GW are going, adding grenades and all sorts of gear to units and then jacking up the prices.
> 
> This imo reduces choice and makes a few tactics obsolete.
> 
> ...


I do see your point, I do not agree at all however.

There is one fairly new Codex where they failed to add 'nades to Troops and kept them as options, and those Troops became too cheap (at least imho). This has made a huge impact on the game and that Codex spells O R K S. Ork boys (and others too ofc) should have had Frag Stikkbombz as default and forced to pay for it, so they would cost 1 pt more, and thus not be so insanely damn cheap. 

Would 10 IG at 40 pts without Frag w option of adding it for 10 pts on the unit been good for the game? Would anyone even consider the idea of buying them? I dont think so, and I dont think that would have been good for the game, not one bit:nono:
Quantity is a damn big quality on its own, that is the lesson learned from Codex Orks, and the Design team actually seem to have done their homework here:good:

Grenades are a perfect "keep the unit from being too cheap for the good of the game" kind of upgrade. If a lowly IG trooper has them fraggelnadez you can calmly count on SOBs having them as mandatory equipment.

Acts of Faith heading the IG Order way sounds good on many levels in my book, mainly because it lets all faithful units have the possibility of using all Acts.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the idea of zealots for a SoB force but what the hell are GK supposed to use???

I also hate the IST since they lose the nifty abilities of the storm troopers and their lack of transports in Inquisition forces means they generally suck...


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I also hate the IST since they lose the nifty abilities of the storm troopers and their lack of transports in Inquisition forces means they generally suck...


I coulda sworn you could put them into a Chimera, so I don't see what the issue is. 

Faith tests, Battle Orders, Waaagh! These things make the game fun IMO, so IST are boring since they have no special rule like this. I want a cheap troop choice for WH/DH that is fluffy and fun. 

Zealots of an angry mob fits that but selling models for such a thing sounds like hell. Maybe allowing SoB without power armor but with some kind of decent CC weapon like a non PW Eviscerator at a cost of around 8 points. 

But... that is basically what I imagined the Repentia being good for.


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

How about having a unit of 'assault' sisters with Sarissa's on their bolters (or maybe some kind of bolter carbine or SMG that has slightly inferior range but is assault), with frag grenades standard? Rerolling wounds with S3 means you wound T4 almost as often as if you had S4. I don't believe I've even seen a picture of a Sarissa, much less heard of someone using them in a list (they're ludicrously overpriced for what they do).

I actually hope they make IST more like IG ST rather than just veteran grenadiers. The existing special rules would be replaced by inquisition specific ones like "Bug Hunt" (perhaps some bonus against monstrous creatures), "Fear Not the Witch" (bonus against psykers, either resistance to their powers or perhaps a bonus against invulnerable saves) and the like. Of course, this would require that sisters cost more (and be more powerful) or you would be left wondering why the Inquisition bothers with Battle Sisters rather than raising larger forces of IST. They could drop the points for IST a bit by cutting the krak grenades (IST are for different roles than IG ST so possibly that would be optional rather than required) or perhaps an alternative weapon to the hot shot lasgun (something more suited to the urban warfare that is the IST's probable most common venue). Alternately you could dump IST and use Adeptus Arbites, which I gather are more like a police swat unit than beat cops, but not as elite or well equipped as actual stormtroopers or battle sisters - this is an option already described in the WH codex for IST.

I have less affection for the 'angry mob' unit idea - soldiers as highly trained as battle sisters or worse, grey knights, would likely view such a mob as incompetent irritants more likley to get allies killed through some idiot decision than to benefit the rest of the force. Certainly there are circumstances where an inquisitor might make use of a mob, but I see it as more appropriate for Necromunda or some sort of strategem or special unit for cities of death, but bringing a disorganized and barely controlled mob to clear out a genestealer cult or strike at a chaos cult which might have psykers or daemons strikes me as more dangerous than going with fewer, but better, troops.

Another question is what they will do with all the "uncontrollable" units in the WH book particularly: priests, acroflagellants, penitent engines. IG priests in 5E do not force you to charge or treat you as moving even if you haven't - this would be a huge bonus over current WH priests who are more trouble than they're worth for most sisters units. 5E blood angels may give some insight into how other berserk units behave. Or perhaps leadership checks a la Tyranid Instinctive Behavior would be good: you might be able to control that unit, or it might go haring off after the nearest target.

Btw, am I alone in thinking that Repentia should perhaps lose the extra movement from righteous rage and just be fleet instead, with an instinctive behavior type roll to go after the nearest unit rather than lurk behind cover or charge a more distant, but more appropriate target?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

If youve been checking out the new Blood Angel codex pics you might have come across this one. Ive highlighted parts in the text that are very interesting indeed.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Er, rerolling s3 hits against toughness 4 is in fact better than s4 by a small margin. 5/9 chance versus 3/6. I agree that it's stupid expenive, however, particularly since the only reason you'd take it is if you were already lugging a combiweapon around.

In any case: fsking great. Stepping on the design space of/ripping off other armies and now we see more back to back Imperium armies. Power armour again. Woo. Let me guess: We'll get DA next, then BT, and after that we'll see an Alpha Legion book that modifies Chaos. All of which will result in new SM models.


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> If youve been checking out the new Blood Angel codex pics you might have come across this one. Ive highlighted parts in the text that are very interesting indeed.


That could be taken either way. On one hand it sounds like they are here to stay and might be getting a new codex. On the other hand it could just be talking about the past, as if they are ancient history.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

True Sloan. 

I asked the guy at the game store today and apparently SoB boxes are back on the shelves?


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well that’s good, that makes it sound less like the end for them. Who knows what type of future it will be.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Future?

In the grim darkness of the far future there are only plastic Sisters of Battle.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Sloan13 said:


> That could be taken either way. On one hand it sounds like they are here to stay and might be getting a new codex. On the other hand it could just be talking about the past, as if they are ancient history.


Well from what I can gather from that page they are talking about ancient history. That long ago the Grey Knights used to have the largest number of those gunships but for whatever reason the ships were all lost and the design was lost. Now the design has been found again and they have begun building them, if this means GK will have access to them or not only GW knows but if I was part of the GK and found out some ancient design had surfaced for a holy vehicle of some sort Id demand they build me some.


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well if the GK are not going to get to use it at least the BA are.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

hmmm Bloodstrike missile? S8? AP1? hmmm other then the range that sounds like the missiles they load into The Exorcist tanks...


----------



## AceBregonis (Mar 16, 2010)

Just an update, and I'm not sure if it's wanted or appreciated, but I spoke with our local GW manager about Daemonhunters and Witch Hunters, and she mentioned that due to the low sales of both DH and WH, they'll be cosolidated into a new army known as 'The Inquisition'... 

Now, she warned me saying that it's not set in stone, and that it was just what she was told by friends higher up, so take it with a grain of salt, but I can't help but get excited. I've always looked forward to a zealous, devout SM chapter assisted by the Inquisition overall, and from what it sounds like, the Inquisition will be fairly flexible, seeing as how they'll be given some of the best of both the DH and WH...

Even if it's been said before, having GW employees speculate the same gives a little more weight to the idea.


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Article on Walkers, no mention of the Penitent Engine (DE Talos and a couple of non-walkers got mentioned though). Major changes coming, discontinuance, or the belief that even Dark Eldar are enough more popular that they get a mention but not WH...


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

COMPLETE tangent:
Is it just me, or was phrase "Inquistion after Blood Angels? evidence is pointing that way..." talking about something _other _than release dates the first time you read it?
_Personally I was thinking "Yes! finally! They figured it out! The Sparkly Angels will be outed!"_

Vampires who try not to drink blood? Who go out in the day? And their founder and the Russ were both rivals for the Emporer's affection? Knowing GW I'm shocked that they haven't sued the crap out of that damn book series for IP violation.


----------



## Tbirch (Mar 13, 2010)

Cyklown said:


> COMPLETE tangent:
> Is it just me, or was phrase "Inquistion after Blood Angels? evidence is pointing that way..." talking about something _other _than release dates the first time you read it?


You're not the only one. I was disappointed about that.. I was expecting some new storylines. Maybe something to do with that whole bloodrage (?) thing. Blood Angels turning into another renegade chapter. 

Dont think that's ever going to happen.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn it. Sometimes my ninja edits/lack of pre-posting proofing burns me. It was a shinier post after you quoted me.

And that's Kayleeism, I'd like to point out. Shiny, not sparkly. Note the key difference.


----------

